# new 14 footer ready for build to order



## Steven moonlite (Apr 12, 2017)

14 foot ultra light composite two man inshore fishing machine. Topside can be any way you want it. draws under 2 inches. Great big boat fishing tender. Made in stuart fl. If interested text me 772 233 3147 Kenney and son “flounder fourteen”


----------



## Steven moonlite (Apr 12, 2017)

I apologize ahead of time for being fairly computer illiterate just getting used to navigating this awesome site. Great to see so many others share our love for small boats and fishing!


----------

